#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Web workers can finally close all those tabs!!

## Adiza

A new startup, Workona, whose objective is to become the OS for web work, which has launched software designed for those who primarily do their work in a browser this week. It facilitates the web workers to save from the hell that is a million open tabs. It offers smart browser windows you set up as workspaces, allowing you a place to save your open tabs, as well as collaborate with team members, search across your tabs, and even sync your workspace to different devices.

*These workspaces function like a folder, but instead of holding a set of files, they can save anything on the web  cloud documents, task lists, open websites, CRM records, Slack sessions, calendars, Trello boards, and more. In each workspace, you can save a set of tabs that should reappear when that workspace is re-opened, as well as a set of saved tabs you may need to use later.*

----------


## Wondergirl

> A new startup, Workona, whose objective is to become the OS for web work, which has launched software designed for those who primarily do their work in a browser this week. It facilitates the web workers to save from the hell that is a million open tabs. It offers smart browser windows you set up as workspaces, allowing you a place to save your open tabs, as well as collaborate with team members, search across your tabs, and even sync your workspace to different devices.
> 
> *These workspaces function like a folder, but instead of holding a set of files, they can save anything on the web – cloud documents, task lists, open websites, CRM records, Slack sessions, calendars, Trello boards, and more. In each workspace, you can save a set of tabs that should reappear when that workspace is re-opened, as well as a set of “saved tabs” you may need to use later.*


Hi,
I have interested in web design .So much needed topic for me .

Thank you for your sharing !

----------


## Moana

> A new startup, Workona, whose objective is to become the OS for web work, which has launched software designed for those who primarily do their work in a browser this week. It facilitates the web workers to save from the hell that is a million open tabs. It offers smart browser windows you set up as workspaces, allowing you a place to save your open tabs, as well as collaborate with team members, search across your tabs, and even sync your workspace to different devices.
> 
> *These workspaces function like a folder, but instead of holding a set of files, they can save anything on the web – cloud documents, task lists, open websites, CRM records, Slack sessions, calendars, Trello boards, and more. In each workspace, you can save a set of tabs that should reappear when that workspace is re-opened, as well as a set of “saved tabs” you may need to use later.*


This was really helpful. Thanks for letting us know!

----------

